# التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 مايو 2008)

هنستخدم تعبيرين لسهولة سرد الموضوع
الصياد = الشخص الذى يريد ايقاع البنت فى حباله
الضحية =  البنت

نظام عرض الموضوع (علشان محدش يتوة منى) :
1- ما هى المخاطر 
2- السيناريوهات المحتمل حدوثها 
3- طريقة تجنب المخاطر 
4- الخلاصة
5- الخطوط الحمراء
6- ملحوظة

ما هى المخاطر التى يمكن ان تنشأ من استخدام بناتنا للتشات ؟
1- إمكانية وصول اى معلومات خاصة بالضحية (معلومات تدل عليها مثل التليفون - العنوان - الأسم الكامل -موبيل- صورتها ) إلى الصياد

2- إمكانية عمل قصة حب وهمية على التشات ونقلها الى الواقع بهدف استدراج الصياد لضحيته

3- رغبة الصياد فى التلاعب بعواطف الضحية عبر السيطرة العاطفية باستخدام التشات (عاوز يتسلى بس)

السيناريوهات المحتمل حدوثها لكل من المخاطر السابقة :
1- فى حالة خروج معلومات شخصية خاصة بالضحية 
بالطبع سيعتمد على ايهامها بالحب لكسب ثقتها وقلبها بهدف الحصول على اى من المعلومات الخمسة الدالة عليها

- التليفون المنزلى : 
الأتصال بها بشكل متكرر (معاكسات) من اماكن مختلفة (حتى لا يكشف هويته)
إماكنية توزيع رقمها أو بيع رقمها على بعض الصيادين الآخرين
إمكانية معرفة اسم والدها بالكامل والمنطقة التى تسكن بها باستخدام دليل التليفونات أو من موقع المصرية للأتصالات
اماكنية قول لها كلمات خارجة عن نطاق الأدب 

- العنوان :
يمكن انتظار خروجها لمعاكستها او مضايقتها 

- الأسم الكامل  :
يمكن من الاسم الكامل معرفة التليفون والمنطقة التى تسكن بها الضحية
يمكن اساءة سمعة الضحية اعتماداً على اسمها وعنونها 

- الموبيل :
يمكن ارسال الية رسائل جنسية للضحية 
يمكن ارسال صورة جنسية للضحية 
امكانية الاتصال المتكرر بها (معاكسات) لدرجة عدم قدرتها على استعمال الموبيل بتعها من كثرة الـ Missed Call 

- صورتها :
فى منتهى الخطورة اخراج صورتها (مهما كان هذا الشخص تثق به ) عن طريق الأنترنت 
يمكن عمل لها مونتاج واضافة صورة الضحية لواحدة لابسة من غير هدوم  والتهديد بتشوية سمعت الضحية بهدف :
حصول الصياد على ما يريده من الضحية 
تحويل الضحية الى الاسلام
الحصول على المال مقابل عدم تشوية سمعتها بالصور التى يملكها 

2- امكانية عمل قصة حب وهمية بهدف استدراج الصياد لضحيته
لو فرضنا ان الضحية فى البداية كانت حذرة ولم تخرج اى من المعلومات الخمسة الدالة عليها
السيناريو المحتمل هو تركيز الصياد على الكلام العاطفى ومحاولة اظهار محاسنها بهدف السيطرة العاطفية عليها, بهدف اخذ ثقتها وقلبها لكى يصل الى هدفه النهائى وهو :
يتسلى بيها وياخد اللى عاوزه منها 
أو
يدخلها فى الأسلام 

3- الصياد بيلعب بعواطفها 
لو فرضنا ان الصياد لا يريد سوى ان يتسلى بالضحية على التشات فقط بكلام عاطفى جميل ويوهمها بالحب ومن الممكن ان يكون هذا الصياد مسيحي (وليس مسلم يريد اسلمتها) 
هنا الضرر المتوقع هو صدمة عاطفية فقط

طريقة تجنب هذة المخاطر :
1- عدم اخراج اى من المعلومات الخمسة لاى شخص على التشات مهما كان حتى لو كانت امرأة 

2 و 3 - اعلمى انه لا يوجد حب على التشات 
ولكن يوجد تعارف وصداقة وممكن اعجاب ومن الممكن تتحول الى علاقة جادة فى المستقبل  تحت شروط معينة سيتم ذكرها لاحقاً
دائما اى علاقة عبر التشات هى علاقة صداقة فقط ولن تخرج عن نطاق الصداقة الا بشروط معينة 

الخلاصة : اذا كان انسان كويس ومحترم كلمية زى منتى عاوزة على التشات ولكن حطى ادامه خطوط حمرة, الزمية على انه ميعدهاش مهما كان هذا الانسان ومهما كانت درجة الثقة بينكم
اتكلمو فى كل حاجة تتخيليها ماعدا الخطوط الحمراء التالية 

*الخطوط الحمراء :*
1*- عدم اخراج اى من المعلومات الخمسة نهائياً
حتى لو طلب منك ابونا (من خلال التشات) المعلومات دى مطلعهاش نهائى!*
لان فية سيناريو ممكن يحصل فى هذا السياق :
يضيفك واحد على المسنجر ويحط صورة لاى قديس, ويفهمك انه ابونا لكنيسة كذا اللى انتى بتروحيها, ويطلب منك التليفون والعنوان علشان عاوز يجي ويباركك لانه هيعدى على المنطقة اللى انتى ساكنه فيها بكرة, ولو سألتية هو حضرتك جبت اميلى منين يا ابونا ؟ هيقولك عرفته من احدى اصدقائك البنات 
*الحذر وكل الحذر 

2- عدم السماح له بالدخول فى اى كلام جنسى باللفظ او بالايحاء العام فى الحديث

3- عدم السماح له بالتمادى فى مغازلتك حتى لو كانت مغازلة عفيفة (لا مانع من كلمات تقدير لكى مثل انتى انسانة رقيقة جدا او لطيفة او ... ) ولكن لا تسمحى له بالتمادى فى هذا الأتجاة* 

--------------------------------------------
ملحوظة​طيب نفرض ان هناك علاقة صداقة عبر التشات تحولت الى اعجاب كل طرف للطرف الآخر ثم تحولت الى رغبة جادة فى محاولة التعرف على ارض الواقع ؟
طبعا بعد كل التحذيرات اللى فاتت دى اتعقدتى خلاص من التشات واللى بيعملو تشات والانترنت كله  

ممكن تكملى الصداقة على ارض الواقع ولكن بشروط محددة :
الشرط الأول :
مكان المقابلة الدائم فى الكنيسة من خلال اجتماعات الشباب والقداسات والرحلات الكنسية 

الشرط الثانى :
عدم اخراج اى من المعلومات الخمسة السابق ذكرها 

الشرط الثالث :
خدى معاكى الخطوط الحمراء اللى اتكلمنا عليها سابقاً 

- باختصار عاملية زى ما بتعملى اصدقائك الشباب فى الكلية واصدقائك الشباب فى الكنيسة

طيب وبعدين وآخرة الصداقة دى اية ؟
ليها نهايتين :
الاولى : انتهاء الصداقة كما يحدث مع زملائك واصدقائك فى الكلية او الكنيسة 
الثانية : تحول العلاقة من صداقة الى علاقة جادة تاخذ مسارها فى الطريق الطبيعي بتعها ( خطوبة - زواج )
​
----------------------------------------​


----------



## ميرنا (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*

طيب مبروك عقبالكو

 تصدق هتخليهنا نشك فى صوابع ايدينا لا بس جامد ​


----------



## vetaa (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*

*جميييييييييييييييييييييل
بجد عندك حق

وحاجات مظبوطة
والنصايح تماااااااام

ميرسى ليك 
*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> تصدق هتخلينا نشك فى صوابع ايدينا لا بس جامد


الحذر واجب 



> جميييييييييييييييييييييل
> بجد عندك حق
> وحاجات مظبوطة
> والنصايح تماااااااام
> ميرسى ليك


*
Thanks You Are Welcome 
ميرسى لمرورك وردك الجميل 
*


----------



## وليم تل (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*

حقا لست ادرى لماذا هذا التكالب على الشات
لدرجة ان نضع لة سيناريوهات لم قد يحدث وكيف نفعل
كما لو كان الشات هو كل هدف يرنو لة الشباب والشابات
وهل هذا اصبح الشغل الشاغل لجيل المستقبل ان يبحث
فى المجهول عن علاقات من خلال الشبكة العنكبوتية
فهل اصبحت عقولنا خاوية لهذة الدرجة بدلا من الابتكار كل فى مجالة
واين علاقاتنا فى المنظومة التعليمية سواء فى المدرسة او الجامعة
وعلاقاتنا فى المحيط الاسرى والاجتماعى والاهم علاقتنا من داخل كنيستنا
واجتماعات الشباب والشابات والاندية الصيفة الرائعة بالكنيسة
كل ذلك لم نجد بغيتنا فية فهذا وان دل فيدل على فشل ذريع
فكيف نفشل فى واقعنا ونأمل ان ننجح مع المجهول ما لا نعرف عنة شيئا
واذا تحققت المقابلة الواقعية بعد فترة طويلة من الهيام والكلام الشاعرى
والوعود والامال الوردية وفوجئنا بعد اللقاء بعدم التواصل الن تنجرح مشاعر
احدنا ام وصلنا لمرحلة التبلد الحسى الذى يجعلنا لا نكترث بجرح مشاعر الاخرين
والم نتعلم منذ البدأ كيف غوى الشيطان امنا حواء وتحدت الرب واغوت ادم
ومصيرنا كان اشواك العالم والامة وايضا الم يحين الوقت الذى نتعلم فية
قيمة فداء رب المجد وتحملة للأهانات وسفك دمة من اجلنا على الصليب
وننسى كل هذا ونلهث من خلف الجدران نبحث عن المجهول وبعد ذلك نتباكى
والى متى نلعب لعبة القط والفأر اى الصياد والفريسة وهنا لا اعتبرها ضحية
لانها فضلت ان تدخل عالم مجهول بأرادتها 
وشكرا اكستريم 
على الموضوع الذى يشغل بال كثيرين ليس لهم هدفا يسعون الية
وما سبق هو رأى الشخصى وليس موجها لاحد بعينة بل موجة لجموع الشباب
ودمت بود​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> حقا لست ادرى لماذا هذا التكالب على الشات
> لدرجة ان نضع لة سيناريوهات لم قد يحدث وكيف نفعل
> كما لو كان الشات هو كل هدف يرنو لة الشباب والشابات


اخى العزيز اتمنى ان تقرأ الموضوع بشكل جيد لانك تتكلم كما لو كان الموضوع هو دعوة الى التشات!!

التشات ظاهرة موجودة ومنتشرة بالفعل, ولقد وضعت بعض المخاطر والسيناروهات المحتمل حدوثها وطريقه تجنبها, فلا اعتقد ان هذا يعنى دعوة الى التشاااات 



> وهل هذا اصبح الشغل الشاغل لجيل المستقبل ان يبحث
> فى المجهول عن علاقات من خلال الشبكة العنكبوتية


اخى العزيز بالله عليك هل قرأت الموضوع اساساً ؟!
الموضوع كله من اوله حتى آخره يرتكز على التحذيييير 



> فهل اصبحت عقولنا خاوية لهذة الدرجة بدلا من الابتكار كل فى مجالة
> واين علاقاتنا فى المنظومة التعليمية سواء فى المدرسة او الجامعة
> وعلاقاتنا فى المحيط الاسرى والاجتماعى والاهم علاقتنا من داخل كنيستنا
> واجتماعات الشباب والشابات والاندية الصيفة الرائعة بالكنيسة
> ...


!!
لا لا الموضوع باين علية كبيير اوى 
اخى العزيز اتمنى تغسل وشك وتريح شوية وتيجي فريش تقرأ الموضوع من اوله الى آخره بشىء من التفصيل ثم تمتعنى بردك الجميل الذى احترمه اذا كان فى صلب الموضوع


----------



## فونتالولو (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*

جميل جدا هذا الموضوع ونشكر تعب محبتكو


----------



## ندوش (29 مايو 2008)

لماذا دائما نضع البنات موضع الضحية والشباب موضع الصياد
يجب ان تنكلم باعتدال فكما ان هناك ضحايا بنات كذلك يوجد ضحيا شباب يتلقون صدمات كبيرة عن طريق التشات


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> *جميل جدا هذا الموضوع ونشكر تعب محبتكو*


*ميرسى لمرورك فونتالولو

*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> *لماذا دائما نضع البنات موضع الضحية والشباب موضع الصياد
> يجب ان تنكلم باعتدال فكما ان هناك ضحايا بنات كذلك يوجد ضحيا شباب يتلقون صدمات كبيرة عن طريق التشات*


*- لان الشباب اقصى ما يمكن ان يحدث لهم هو صدمة عاطفية ولكن البنات يمكن ان يحدث اكتر من مجرد صدمة, فهناك حوادث كثيرة تحدث باستخدام التشات (انظر الى قسم  السيناريوهات المحتمل حدوثها ).

- لان الشباب عواطفه اقوى ويمكن ان تتحمل الصدمات اكتر من البنات. 

- لان البنات كائنات رقيقة يمكن التأثير عليها بسهولة عكس الشباب.


*


----------



## just member (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*

الله  
اية يابنى الجمال دة
موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
بجد ربنا يبارك
وانا بعد كل ها الاضافات من الاعضاء 
من وبعد موضوعك 
اكيد ماليش اى تعليق
ميرسى يا باشا بجد
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> الله
> اية يابنى الجمال دة
> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
> بجد ربنا يبارك
> ...


الموضوع جميل بمرورك وردك الجميل
وميرسى يا جوجو على تشجيعك وكلامك الجميل


----------



## شروق الشمس (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> تحويل الضحية الى الاسلام


او الى المسيحية او الى اي دين اخر


> يدخلها فى الأسلام


الافضل ان تقول
او يدخلها في دينه
يتغل ذلك في الدعوة/التبشير 
مشكور عن جد موضوع  جميل جدا 
كما ان الشات خطر


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> او الى المسيحية او الى اي دين اخر


لان غالبية حالات التحويل المعتمدة على التاثير العاطفى هى من المسيحية الى الاسلام

اما التحويل من الاسلام الى المسيحية غالبيتها عن طريق الاقتناع (ما يسمية بعض رجال الدين الاسلام "بغسيل مخ للمسلمين" ).
ويمكنك ملاحظة ان غالبية المتحولين من المسيحية الى الاسلام هم بنات 

اما المتحولين من الاسلام الى المسيحية هم شباب وبنات وبهدف 
- المال .
- الطلاق من زوجته المسيحية عن طريق تحويل الى الاسلام ثم الرجوع الى المسيحية مرة آخرى.
- التاثير العاطفى أو وقوع امرأة مسيحية فى حب رجل مسلم أو وقوع رجل مسيحي فى حب امرأة مسلمة.

بالطبع انا لا اختلق هذة المعلومات من عندى يمكنك رؤيتها بنفسك لو كنتى من متابعى برنامج الحقيقة فى قناة دريم2


----------



## emy (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*

_بجد فعلا كل مواضيع حضرتك تجنن _
_مرسى كتير اوى على المواضيع اللى فعلا بتعجبنى اوى_​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> _بجد فعلا كل مواضيع حضرتك تجنن _
> _مرسى كتير اوى على المواضيع اللى فعلا بتعجبنى اوى_



ميرسى ليكي على ذوقك وكلامك الجميل 
الرب ينور حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*

توعيه جميله وموضوع هاااادف يستحق التثبيت لفتره .......ميرررسى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا أكستريم .


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (11 يونيو 2008)

*Thanks*



> توعيه جميله وموضوع هاااادف يستحق التثبيت لفتره .......ميرررسى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا أكستريم .


الحقيقة لم اتوقع ان يتم تثبيته 

اشكرك على ردك الجميل وذوقك واشكرك على التثبيت


----------



## sosana (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*

ميرسي كتير على التحذيرات دي


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*

*بجد بشكرك جداً جداً على الموضوع المفيد ده*
*وانا حاسة انى كل لما بدخل منتدى بلاقى دايماً فى استفسارات عن الموضوع ده*
*زى ما يكون هو ده حديث اليومين دول المنتشر بصورة كبيرة*​ 
*لكن من وجهة نظرى الشخصية*
*هى الحذر الشديد من ناحية البنات اللى بيتعاملوا مع الناس اللى على الشات دى وخصوصاً البنات اللى ملهاش تعاملات مع حد او ملهاش تجارب عاطفية ياريت متحاولش خالص انها تحط نفسها فى موقف ترجع تتصدم فيه عاطفياً فى الآخر*
*ومتتأثرش بأى كلام يتقاللها مهما كان قريب للحقيقة*


*هو كان شافها قبل كدة ولا كان يعرفها؟*​ 
*البنات البعيدة عن الكنيسة ممكن تفرح بالكلام المعسول ده*
*وتتأثر بيه*
*لكن البنت العاقلة هى اللى تقدر تميز مين اللى بيتكلم بجد ومين اللى بيتسلى*​ 

​ 

*وربنا لازم يتدخل فى الموضوع ده بأى شكل من الأشكال وأكيد هو مش هيسيب حد يأذى ولادو*​ 
*أشكرك مرة تانية على الموضوع المهم ده*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​ 
*أذكرونى فى صلواتكم*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> ميرسي كتير على التحذيرات دي


ميرسى لمرورك وردك الجميل يا sosana


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (18 يونيو 2008)

*10/10*



> *لكن من وجهة نظرى الشخصية*
> *هى الحذر الشديد من ناحية البنات اللى بيتعاملوا مع الناس اللى على الشات دى وخصوصاً البنات اللى ملهاش تعاملات مع حد او ملهاش تجارب عاطفية ياريت متحاولش خالص انها تحط نفسها فى موقف ترجع تتصدم فيه عاطفياً فى الآخر*
> *ومتتأثرش بأى كلام يتقاللها مهما كان قريب للحقيقة*
> 
> ...


ردك جميل وعقلانى يا مريان

ربنا يباركك وينور طريقك 




*
*​


----------



## يرعاني (18 يونيو 2008)

مادومت باخطا


----------



## lion 98 (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*

*شكرا جزيلا على تحذيراتك و ربنا يحمي بناتنا و كمان ولادنا من الشات و بلاويه هو وكل وسائل الاتصال الحديثة اللي بكل أسف بدلا من أن تصبح أدوات للمعرفة و العلم و النمو أصبحت أدوات للشيطان و اللوم كل اللوم يقع على الأسرة المتغافلة عن بناتها لو كانت الأم صاحبة بنتها زي زمان و عارفة عنها كل حاجة و بتعامله مش كام بل كصديقة و حبيبة و كاتمة أسرار كان الوضع اختلف لكن دلوقت للأسف ما حدش سائل في حد بل المر إن بعض الأمهات عن غفلة و جهل و خيبة بتشجع بناته للأشتراك في هذه الأشياء يمكن توقع لها عريس يلمها و يريح الأم من همها*
*شفتوش خيبة أكتر من كدة ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> *شكرا جزيلا على تحذيراتك و ربنا يحمي بناتنا و كمان ولادنا من الشات و بلاويه هو وكل وسائل الاتصال الحديثة اللي بكل أسف بدلا من أن تصبح أدوات للمعرفة و العلم و النمو أصبحت أدوات للشيطان واللوم كل اللوم يقع على الأسرة المتغافلة عن بناتها لو كانت الأم صاحبة بنتها زي زمان و عارفة عنها كل حاجة و بتعامله مش كأم بل كصديقة و حبيبة و كاتمة أسرار كان الوضع اختلف لكن دلوقت للأسف ما حدش سائل في حد *[/quote]
> كلام صحيح
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*

فعلا يا غالى عندك حق فى كل الى قلتلة وبيحصل من كتير وحصل موقف مع واحدة متعرف عليها من على واحنا اصدقاء جدا
هيا جات فى مرة بتقلى ان واحدة نعرفها كانت معانا فى منتدى عايزة منها اميلها علشان تبعت منة رسالة فهيا سالتنى اديلها الاميل يا فادى قلتلها ما تديش اميلك لاى حد حتى لو كان مين وم سمعتش الكلام جات بعد ما خرجت اتصلت بيا وقالتلى ادخل على النت ضرورى 
المهم دخلت لقيتها بتقلى ان صحبتنا بعتتلها رابط الرسايل وقالتلها ان فى رسايل مخلة بالاداب ليها على الرابط دة
وهيا كانت مديلها اميل تانى مش بتستخدمة 
المهم الرابط الى هيا بعتتة كان بالاميل الاساسى وطبعا من غير ما تفكر دخلت الاميل والباس والاميل اتسرق
وبعد كدة بدا يسرق اميلات كتير عن طريق اميلها


----------



## love my jesus (22 يونيو 2008)

*ميرررررررررررسى على الموضع الجميل دايه  


وربنا يباركك
​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> فعلا يا غالى عندك حق فى كل الى قلتلة وبيحصل من كتير وحصل موقف مع واحدة متعرف عليها من على واحنا اصدقاء جدا
> هيا جات فى مرة بتقلى ان واحدة نعرفها كانت معانا فى منتدى عايزة منها اميلها علشان تبعت منة رسالة فهيا سالتنى اديلها الاميل يا فادى قلتلها ما تديش اميلك لاى حد حتى لو كان مين وم سمعتش الكلام جات بعد ما خرجت اتصلت بيا وقالتلى ادخل على النت ضرورى
> المهم دخلت لقيتها بتقلى ان صحبتنا بعتتلها رابط الرسايل وقالتلها ان فى رسايل مخلة بالاداب ليها على الرابط دة
> وهيا كانت مديلها اميل تانى مش بتستخدمة
> ...


لازم دائما قبل اى حد يدخل الاميل والباسوورد يبص على العنوان (الدومين) Hotmail.com او mail.yahoo.com 
لو حرف واحد مختلف يبقى دا دومين وهمى وموقع مخصص لسرقة الاميل والباسوورد 
الحذر وكل الحذر

شكراً ليك يا فادى على مشاركتك الفعالة والمفيدة


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> ميرررررررررررسى على الموضع الجميل دايه
> 
> 
> وربنا يباركك


ميرسى على مرورك وردك الجميل يا love my jesus


----------



## Fadie (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*

الأخ وليم تل لا ينتقد الموضوع من قريب أو بعيد , بل أشعر انه حزين على الحال الذى وصلنا له. فهو يرى ان وصولنا الى مرحلة التحذير من مخاطر النت كارثة بكل المقاييس و هذا صحيح فعلاً , مش الكارثة اننا بنحذر بس ان شبابنا وصل للمرحلة دى!!

أمثال هؤلاء الشباب ليس لهم قيمة فى الحياة ولا المجتمع , شباب تافه سطحى , لا يساوى نكلة....


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*

*من السىء جداً أن أرى كل حين وأخر صدام ما بين عقليتين نحترمهم ونحترم فكرهم وأرائهم الواعيه المحترمه فرجاء محبه أن نحاول مقاربة وجهات النظر وأن يكوون الحوار ما بيننا مبنى على المحبه والاحترام وفى أطار كلمات غير جارحه وكلامى موجه لاخى العزيز وليم وأخى الرائع أكستريم وانا اعلم انكوا قادرين على هذا ..ربنا يبارككم .​*


----------



## وليم تل (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



dona Nabil قال:


> *من السىء جداً أن أرى كل حين وأخر صدام ما بين عقليتين نحترمهم ونحترم فكرهم وأرائهم الواعيه المحترمه فرجاء محبه أن نحاول مقاربة وجهات النظر وأن يكوون الحوار ما بيننا مبنى على المحبه والاحترام وفى أطار كلمات غير جارحه وكلامى موجه لاخى العزيز وليم وأخى الرائع أكستريم وانا اعلم انكوا قادرين على هذا ..ربنا يبارككم .​*



صباح الخير دونا
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا ما دخلتش الموضوع من زمن طويل الا لما لقيتكم جايبين سيرتى
وصحيح اختلفت فى الرأى مع اخى الحبيب اكستريم
ولكن الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية
وكل ما بينى وبينة اخوة ومحبة واعتقد ان هذا هو رأية ايضا
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*

الاخ فادى والاخت العزيزة دونا
فى المشاركتين رد اخى العزيز وليم وردى كان تحت تأثير سوء تفاهم متبادل فى السابق وتم حله, وانا اقدر واحترم اخى الحبيب وليم سواء اتفقنا فى وجهات النظر او اختلفنا.




> صباح الخير دونا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا ما دخلتش الموضوع من زمن طويل الا لما لقيتكم جايبين سيرتى
> وصحيح اختلفت فى الرأى مع اخى الحبيب اكستريم
> ...


بالتأكيد


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*

*أتمنى أن تكون روح المحبه والتعاون   هى اللغه السائده دائماً فيما بينكوووا وذلك لصالح المنتدى لان بالفعل وجودكوا معانا مكسب كبييييييير للمنتدى فنتمنى الاستفاده من مشاركاتكم الراقيه دايماً ....ربنا يديم محبتكوا ويبارككم . ​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> أتمنى أن تكون روح المحبه والتعاون هى اللغه السائده دائماً فيما بينكوووا وذلك لصالح المنتدى لان بالفعل وجودكوا معانا مكسب كبييييييير للمنتدى فنتمنى الاستفاده من مشاركاتكم الراقيه دايماً ....ربنا يديم محبتكوا ويبارككم .


بل مكسب كبير لنا.
هذا المنتدى بالفعل متميز عن المنتديات الاخرى 
متميز باعضاءه.
متميز بنظامه العام.
متميز بروح المحبة التى قل ما تجدها فى اى مكان آخر.
انه ليس مجرد منتدى انه عائلة كبيرة متماسكة وترحب بالرأى الآخر وتجادل الآخر بكل عدل.


----------



## donasika (3 يوليو 2008)

da mawdo3 7elw awi   w begad geh fwa2to


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> da mawdo3 7elw awi   w begad geh fwa2to


انا سعيد انه عجبك يا دوناسيكا
وميرسى لمرورك وردك الجميل


----------



## مارو جوجو (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*

الموضوع رائع جدا 
شكرا على تعبك وعلى المعلومات الجميلة دى


----------



## بيتر الطهطاوى (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*

الموضوع جميل جدا  وياريت نقرا ونفهم  مش كاننا قرينا مقال فى جريدة
( من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع )
وربنا معانا جميعا

Peroo


----------



## veronika (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*

*الموضوع حلو اوي ومهم جدا و كمان طريقة عرض الموضوع حلوة اوي
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> الموضوع رائع جدا
> شكرا على تعبك وعلى المعلومات الجميلة دى


وانا اشكرك على مرورك وردك الجميل يا مارو 
الرب ينور طريقك ويباركك

​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> الموضوع جميل جدا  وياريت نقرا ونفهم  مش كاننا قرينا مقال فى جريدة
> ( من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع )
> وربنا معانا جميعا


صحيح يا بيتر كتيير منا بندخل بهدف الاطلاع ونقرأ الموضوع ونخرج كما دخلنا بدون اخذ اى معلومة من الموضوع بجدية واهتمام, هنا فى هذا المنتدى الكثير من المواضيع الرائعة بالفعل بها الكثير من المعلومات المهمة التى لو اردنا الحصول عليها بدون الانترنت والمنتديات لن نجدها لانها خلاصة خبرة ودراسات وابحاث من مشارق الارض الى مغاربها ثم تنقل عبر المنتديات حتى تصل الينا على طبق من ذهب بشكل مجانى وسهل.
الحقيقة لو عرفنا قيمة هذة المعلومات التى تنقل الى المنتدى ( خاصة فى القسم الثقافى أو الاجتماعى) لأدركنا كم من المعلومات القيمة التى نهملها لمجرد انها مجانية وسهلة الحصول عليها.

وشكرا ليك يا بيتر على مشاركتك الفعالة


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> الموضوع حلو اوي ومهم جدا و كمان طريقة عرض الموضوع حلوة اوي
> ربنا يباركك


ميرسى لمرورك وردك الجميل يا فيرونيكا 
ربنا يباركك وينور طريقك


----------



## بنت الفادى (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*

موضوع رائع ومهم ياريت الكل يحطه موضوع اهتمام ومناقشه
مش اى حد اتكلم معاه مش اى حد احكى معاه ظروفى ومشاكلى
مش اى حد اسمحله يدخل فى خصوصياتى
لازم اعرف ان بعمل التشات ليه
يمكن فى بعض الشخصيات تبهر فعلا ولكن
انتى متاكدة انك تعرفى كل حاجه عنه
على التشات محدش بيعرف اكتر من اللى انا عايزة اعرفهوله
ودة بيرجع لمصدقيه المتحدثين
اى حد ممكن يتكلم  فى التشات  ويقول اى كلام و المستمع مجبر يسمعه ويصدقه
لانه معندوش خيار اخر
لازم تكونى زكيه وانتى بتعملى شات تقدرى تخلى اللى قدامك صفحه شفافه تقدرى تعرفى انو صادق ولا غشاش
وفى الاخر بقال لكل الشباب والشبات
خلى بالكم من نفسكم 
من مرض اسمه التشات والانتر نت
يارت نستغل الوقت اللى بنعمل فيه شات فى خدمه رب المجد 
سواء من خلال المنتدى او حتى من خلال الاميل
ربنا معاكم
 اذكرونى فى صلوتكم
بجد محتاجه صلوتكم قوى​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> موضوع رائع ومهم ياريت الكل يحطه موضوع اهتمام ومناقشه
> مش اى حد اتكلم معاه مش اى حد احكى معاه ظروفى ومشاكلى
> مش اى حد اسمحله يدخل فى خصوصياتى
> لازم اعرف ان بعمل التشات ليه
> ...


مشاركة رائعة يا بنت الفادى 
واحييكي على مداخلتك البنائة الواعية 
رب المجد يسوع المسيح يكون معاكى ويسمع صلواتك ​


----------



## dodi lover (25 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى على ظلمك لينا "الشباب"


بس ممكن نعرف اية النصائح الخاصة للشباب للنجاة من هذا المأزق؟


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> ميرسى على ظلمك لينا "الشباب"
> بس ممكن نعرف اية النصائح الخاصة للشباب للنجاة من هذا المأزق؟



اقصى ما يمكن ان يحصل للشباب 
- انهم يتصدمو بالحب الزائف دا اقصى حاجة ممكن تحصله 
- الرجل او الشاب مش سهل يضحك علية

ولكن بالنسبة للبنت 
- ممكن يحصل كوارث اكثر بكثيير من مجرد صدمة عاطفية (راجع قسم السيناريوهات المحتملة )
- البنت سهل يضحك عليها


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> بس ممكن نعرف اية النصائح الخاصة للشباب للنجاة من هذا المأزق؟


مفيش نصائح للشاب غير 
- انه يحاول يحط فى دماغه ان مش كل حاجة بتقولهالو البنت حقيقية.
- فية احتمال البنت اللى بتكلمه مش بنت  ودى بتحصل كتيير 
- علشان كدة ميخرجش معلومات شخصية مهمة عنه زى التليفون - العنوان - الاسم الكامل


----------



## كيرو جمال (26 يوليو 2008)

سلام المسيح يا اخوتى لو سمحت يا بنات فرقوا بين المهاترات فى الشات ولو فى اخ ليكم عايز يتكلم مع اى حد فيكم بروح الاخوة فرقوا ربنا يبارككم 
                                                                ابن يسوع
                                                                كيرو جمال


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> سلام المسيح يا اخوتى لو سمحت يا بنات فرقوا بين المهاترات فى الشات ولو فى اخ ليكم عايز يتكلم مع اى حد فيكم بروح الاخوة فرقوا ربنا يبارككم
> ابن يسوع
> كيرو جمال


اولا تلتزم البنت باستخدام الخطوط الحمراء (فى قسم الخطوط الحمراء) ومتخلهوش يعديها باى شكل 
لو فكر يعديها اعمليله بلوك وديليت فوراً بكل هدوء
وتخلى بالها كتيير من الى بيتقال على التشات غير صحيح
وتخلى بالها فية احتمال اللى بيكلمها بيمثل وعامل ماسك شخصية معينة علشان يوقعها فى حبه

واذا التزمت تماما ً بالخطوط الحمراء مع معرفة للسيناريوهات اللى ممكن تحصل هتبقى فى آمان ومفيش مانع تعمل تشات براحتها


----------



## مينا عماد رمسيس (6 أغسطس 2008)

بسم ملك المجد اولا اهنئكم جميعا بمناسبة بدء صوم السيدة العذراء ثانيا شكرا لهذا الموضوع الرائع لان بصراحة كنت قبل دخولى الى منتدانا العظيم كنت بفكر فى موضوع مثل هذا ولكن ليس بهذا الجمال وشكرا والرب يبعد شر الذئاب عن بنات المسيح


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> بسم ملك المجد اولا اهنئكم جميعا بمناسبة بدء صوم السيدة العذراء ثانيا شكرا لهذا الموضوع الرائع لان بصراحة كنت قبل دخولى الى منتدانا العظيم كنت بفكر فى موضوع مثل هذا ولكن ليس بهذا الجمال وشكرا والرب يبعد شر الذئاب عن بنات المسيح


انا سعيد ان الموضوع عجبك يا مينا 
وربنا يكون مع كل بنات المسيح ويرشدهم ويحميهم


----------



## sameh7610 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*يا رب ارحمنا

موضوع جميل اكستريم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mira fady (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*

ميرسى ليك كتير يا اكستريم على الموضوع الرائع دة
انا فى مرة كنت بكلم واحدة على انها بنت وطلعت ولد فى الاخر معندوش اى اخلاق 
وما بطلت اكلمه ومردش هددنى بانه هيبعتلى فيرس يدمر الكمبيوتر وفعلا كان عايز ياخد معلوماتى وصورة ليا
على انه بنت بس الحمدلله انى مبديش اى حاجة خاصة بيا لحد 
وفى ناس بتدخل تتكلم ومردتش تقوم قايلة الفاظ وحشة 
فا من وجهة نظرى ان الشات مش مرغوب للبنت اصلا لان فى شباب تافه وفاضى انا نفسى اتعقدت من الشات دة 
ولقيته ملهوش اى لازمة هو مجرد تضيع للوقت الشات احلى ما فيه انه بيقرب الناس الى بعيدة عن بعضهم 
وبيقرب الاصدقاء يعنى بيقرب المسافات
وبجد ميرسى لتعبك يا اكستريم مرة تانيه اذكرنى فى صلاتك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> يا رب ارحمنا
> موضوع جميل اكستريم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*الموضوع جميل بمرورك يا سامح*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> ميرسى ليك كتير يا اكستريم على الموضوع الرائع دة
> انا فى مرة كنت بكلم واحدة على انها بنت وطلعت ولد فى الاخر معندوش اى اخلاق
> وما بطلت اكلمه ومردش هددنى بانه هيبعتلى فيرس يدمر الكمبيوتر وفعلا كان عايز ياخد معلوماتى وصورة ليا
> محدش هيقدر يدمر جهازك بفيرس مهما عمل الا اذا بعتلك ملف وانتى قبلتية وشغلتية أو بعتلك وصلة موقع (url) وانتى دخلتى عليها فخلى بالك
> ...



انا سعيد بيكي جدا يا ميرا اولا لانك على قدر كبير من الوعى ثانيا لانك احسنتى التصرف 
واعرفى ان مفيش حاجة يقدر هو يهددك بيها, الفيرس مش هيدخل جهازك الا بموافقتك انتى الشخصية وحتى لو دخل ببساطة يمكن عمل فورمات لدريف الويندوز ولكن صورتك او بياناتك الشخصية هى دى اللى ممكن يضدرك ويهددك بيها بجد وملهاش حل
ربنا معاكى ويحميكى وينور طريقك يا ميرا


----------



## maryem66 (11 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع فوق الرائع ومهم فعلا اوى 
لان فى بنات كتير ممكن ينضحك عليهم ويبقوا قليلين الخبرة واالافضل ان البنات متدخلش على الشات من اصلا علشان مدخلش نفسة فى متهات وتلاقى نفسة فى الاخر مش عارفة تتصرف ازى وحيرانة  فاياريت ميدخلوش من اصلا ودا الافضل ليهم والمسيح يحافظ على كل اولادة
ميرسى جدا على موضوعك الرائع (الرب يبارك خدمتك)
l


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> موضوع فوق الرائع ومهم فعلا اوى
> لان فى بنات كتير ممكن ينضحك عليهم ويبقوا قليلين الخبرة واالافضل ان البنات متدخلش على الشات من اصلا علشان مدخلش نفسة فى متهات وتلاقى نفسة فى الاخر مش عارفة تتصرف ازى وحيرانة فاياريت ميدخلوش من اصلا ودا الافضل ليهم والمسيح يحافظ على كل اولادة
> ميرسى جدا على موضوعك الرائع (الرب يبارك خدمتك)


بصى يا ميريم كل ادوات تكنولوجيا المعلومات ممكن تستخدم بطريقة ايجابية وممكن بطريقة سلبية 
الدش ممكن يستخدم فى مشاهدة مشاهد خارجة  ويمكن ان يستخدم فى مشاهدة برامج وثائقية مفيدة او اخبار او قنوات دينية 
الكمبيوتر والانترنت نفس الشىء يمكن ان يستخدم بطريقة ايجابية او سلبية 
يمكن ان يستخدم للاضرار بالناس عن طريق الهاكرز او يستخدم بالاضرار بالنفس عن طريق ايضا مشاهدة افلام ومشاهد خارجة ويمكن ان يستخدم فى التعليم زيادة الادراك وفى العمل والربح المادى 
التشات نفس الشىء يمكن ان يستخدم بطريقة ايجابية او سلبية 
يمكن ان يستخدم فى الاتصال بالآخرين وعمل علاقات صداقة جديدة ويمكن ان يستخدم بطريقة سلبية كما هو موضح فى قسم "السيناريوهات المحتملة" 

اذاً المشكلة ليست فى اى من ادوات تكنولوجيا المعلومات بل المشكلة فى طريقتنا نحن فى استعمال هذة الادوات


----------



## samehabd (17 أغسطس 2008)

النصائح مفيدة وقيمة شكرااااااااااااااااااا ليك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر (للبنات فقط)*



> النصائح مفيدة وقيمة شكرااااااااااااااااااا ليك


شكرا لردك المشجع نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2008)

مرسي كتيير علي الموضوع الممتاز دة


----------



## mrmr love jesus (18 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييل جدا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## eriny roro (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الموضوع بجد رائع واكيد لو كل بنت استفادت منة

ميرسى ليك


----------



## viviane tarek (19 سبتمبر 2008)

اية يا عم اكسترو الكلام الجامد دة

كلام صح 100% ولا غبار علية

موضوع مفيد جدا" جدا"

يا ريت البنات تتغلم وتخدها نصيحة صريحة

مشكور لتعب محبتك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 سبتمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> مشكور علي الموضوع الجميل


الموضوع جميل بمرورك , ميرسى ليكي


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 سبتمبر 2008)

mrmr love jesus قال:


> موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييل جدا ربنا يعوضك


الموضوع جميل بمرورك 
ميرسى لردك الجميل


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 سبتمبر 2008)

eriny roro قال:


> الموضوع بجد رائع واكيد لو كل بنت استفادت منة
> ميرسى ليك


اتمنى كل بنت تستفاد منه 
ميرسى لمرورك وردك الجميل


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 سبتمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> اية يا عم اكسترو الكلام الجامد دة
> 
> كلام صح 100% ولا غبار علية
> 
> ...


اتمنى  

شكرا لمرورك وردك الجميل


----------



## afrita (25 سبتمبر 2008)

انا  بجد اول مره اشترك في منتديات بس بجد موضوع حلو اووي  ربنا معاكو باركت المسيح معاكم


----------



## gonees (26 سبتمبر 2008)

يسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااام جاااااامد جدااااااا بجد تنسيق رائع للموضوع ومنستش اي حاجة ولام صح جدا وواقعي
وانا معاك جداااااا اصلا مش بعترف بالتشات مع ناس متعرفهاش 
وحتي لو حصل اعجاب
 فالحب والاعجاب هو اعجاب بالشخصية ودا من مواقف بتحصل ف الواقع وبتتشاف     مش مواقف بتتحكي الله اعلم بقه اذا كانت صح ولا لا  
لان ممكن اوي كل شخصية منهم تكون بترسم لنفسها صورة مش حقيقة او بتداري واقع
 او حتي لو بترسم صورة حقيقة ليها فممكن اوي لما يحصل مقابلة ف الواقع ميشفش فيها اللي هي شيفاه ف نفسها


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (26 سبتمبر 2008)

afrita قال:


> انا  بجد اول مره اشترك في منتديات بس بجد موضوع حلو اووي  ربنا معاكو باركت المسيح معاكم


اولا اهلا بيكي معانا
المنتديات مصدر ممتاز لتبادل المعلومات Sharing Knowledge وتعارف وفى المنتدى دا هتلاقى 
وانا سعيد ان الموضوع عجبك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (26 سبتمبر 2008)

gonees قال:


> يسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااام جاااااامد جدااااااا بجد تنسيق رائع للموضوع ومنستش اي حاجة ولام صح جدا وواقعي
> وانا معاك جداااااا اصلا مش بعترف بالتشات مع ناس متعرفهاش
> وحتي لو حصل اعجاب
> فالحب والاعجاب هو اعجاب بالشخصية ودا من مواقف بتحصل فى الواقع وبتتشاف     مش مواقف بتتحكي الله اعلم بقه اذا كانت صح ولا لا
> ...


كلام صحيح
مشاركة جميلة يا gonees 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## iam_with_you (13 أكتوبر 2008)

يالهوى اية يا عم دة انا خايفة افتح ميلى بس انا والحمد للة وخدة حذرى كويس وعمر حد معرف يعمل معايا حاجة ودة لان ربنا معايا ومن المفروض انى لسة صغيرة وعندى 17س ومن اللمكن التلعب بعقلى بل ان ربنا معايا مبيسبنيش ومعايا كمان الخطوط الحمرة كتير 
اللى عايز شوية الواحد بجنية ونص


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 أكتوبر 2008)

iam_with_you قال:


> يالهوى اية يا عم دة انا خايفة افتح ميلى بس انا والحمد للة وخدة حذرى كويس وعمر حد معرف يعمل معايا حاجة ودة لان ربنا معايا ومن المفروض انى لسة صغيرة وعندى 17س ومن اللمكن التلعب بعقلى بل ان ربنا معايا مبيسبنيش ومعايا كمان الخطوط الحمرة كتير
> اللى عايز شوية الواحد بجنية ونص


هههههههههه بجنية ونصف :t9:!!  هى شرابات (جوارب) مثلاً :11azy:
ايوة كدة عاوزين بناتنا تكون واعية وحذرة علشان متقعش فى اى مطب 
ربنا يكون معاكى


----------



## iam_with_you (22 أكتوبر 2008)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> هههههههههه بجنية ونصف :t9:!!  هى شرابات (جوارب) مثلاً :11azy:
> ايوة كدة عاوزين بناتنا تكون واعية وحذرة علشان متقعش فى اى مطب
> ربنا يكون معاكى



ممتخفش وراك رجالة


----------



## الانبا ونس (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*يا سلام على الموضيع الجميلة تسلم   :big29::big29::018A1D~146:

بس ارجع واقول بردوا ان الحاجات دى بتاثر فى

 نوعية من البنات الى عندها جوع عاطفى فقط 

ربنا يباركك اخى يسوع يرعاك​*


----------



## لوقا عادل (22 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *يا سلام على الموضيع الجميلة تسلم   :big29::big29::018a1d~146:
> 
> بس ارجع واقول بردوا ان الحاجات دى بتاثر فى
> 
> ...


اولا انا سعيد ان الموضوع عجبك .
ثانيا المشكلة ان الإعلام (الافلام - الاغانى فيديو كليب ) ليه دور كبيير فى اشعال الجانب العاطفى للبنات وللشباب , ودا للأسف بيسهل على البنت انها تقع فريسة لحيوان اعمته الشهوة ..
حسب وجهت نظرى السبب مش فى الولد دا ولكن السبب الحقيقي :
1- اهمال فى التربية الاهل للولد 
2- الإعلام السلبى (الافلام والاغانى الفيدو كليب المثيرة للغرائز ) 

والمشكلة ان التحرشات فى الشارع والمعاكسات ومحاولة ايقاع البنات عن طريق التشات كل دا مجرد البداية ..
متوقع يحصل الاسواء فى الـ 10 سنين القادمة ..


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (23 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


>


ميرسى يا جميل على ذوقك


----------



## kalabalaa (5 نوفمبر 2008)

هاى ياجماعة انا رجعت تانى 
احب اقول ان بجد الموضوع جميل جدا لدرجة اننا كمان ناخد حذرنا من زمايلنا الى منعرفهمش كويس 
فعلا الدنيا مفيهاش امان..


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع حلو جدا
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 نوفمبر 2008)

kalabalaa;1005113[size=3 قال:
			
		

> ]هاى ياجماعة انا رجعت تانى
> احب اقول ان بجد الموضوع جميل جدا لدرجة اننا كمان ناخد حذرنا من زمايلنا الى منعرفهمش كويس
> فعلا الدنيا مفيهاش امان..[/size]


صح كدة يا كلبالا 
الحذر دائما مطلوب ولكن المهم ميكونش زيادة عن اللزوم


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> الموضوع حلو جدا
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
> صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
> بيشو


ميرسى يا بيشوى 
وربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## sourd of arab (16 نوفمبر 2008)

علي فكرة مش لازم اي مسلم بيكلم بنت مسيحية بيبقي عاوز يدخلها في الاسلام و لو كدة ما كانش في بنات من عندكم فضلوا


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 نوفمبر 2008)

sourd of arab قال:


> *علي فكرة مش لازم اي مسلم بيكلم بنت مسيحية بيبقي عاوز يدخلها في الاسلام و لو كدة ما كانش في بنات من عندكم فضلوا*


الاخ صوت العرب
محدش قال ان كل شاب مسلم بيكلم اى بنت مسيحية يبقى عاوز يدخلها فى الاسلام .. مش هو دا المقصود,
المقصود ان فية شباب مسلم بيستخدمو عاطفة البنت باسم الحب علشان يدخلوها فى الاسلام.


----------



## sourd of arab (17 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
 اولا هو مش صوت العرب هو سيف العرب ..
ثانيا .. انا بس كنت عاوز اوضح ان احنا بنتعامل مع البنات المسيحيات في الكلية زي اخواتنا و زي ما بنتعامل مع اي بنت مسلمة .. بالعكس ده كمان ساعات بيكون فيه بعض التحفظات من ناحيتنا عشان ما يتفهمش اللي انت بتتكلم فيه ده .. تمام .. لان احنا مش دعاة .. و حتي لو حندهو لدينا مش حيبقي بالطريقة دي .. لان دي مش من تعاليم الاسلام و لا من سماحة النبي محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم .. 
اخيرا شكرا علي اهتمامك بردي و ارجو اني اكون عضو خفيف عليكم


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (17 نوفمبر 2008)

sourd of arab قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> اولا هو مش صوت العرب هو سيف العرب ..
> ثانيا .. انا بس كنت عاوز اوضح ان احنا بنتعامل مع البنات المسيحيات في الكلية زي اخواتنا و زي ما بنتعامل مع اي بنت مسلمة .. بالعكس ده كمان ساعات بيكون فيه بعض التحفظات من ناحيتنا عشان ما يتفهمش اللي انت بتتكلم فيه ده .. تمام
> هرجع اقولك تانى انى مذكرتش ان اى شاب مسلم بيكلم اى بنت مسيحية يبقى عاوز يدخلها فى الاسلام, انا بتكلم على نقطة معينة وهى بعض الشباب المسلم (تحت تأثير تيار ديني متعصب) بيستخدم  عواطف البنت المسيحية باسم الحب للادخالها فى الاسلام
> ...



اخى العزيز نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الايجابية ومرحب باسئلتك طالما هدفها الحوار الحقيقي


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (17 نوفمبر 2008)

هناك سؤال يطرح نفسه 
لماذا غالبية حالات التحويل من المسيحية الى الاسلام هى لبنات 
وحالات تحويل من الاسلام للمسيحية لذكور واناث 

يمكنك مراجعة حالات التحويل بين الديانات للتأكد من هذة الملاحظة


----------



## sourd of arab (17 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم مرة تانية 
انا بس كنت عاوز اوضح بعض النقط 
اولا .. خلينا متفقين ان لا انا ادرس منك بدسنك و لا انت ادري مني بديني .. و لا بتعاليمه .. تمام 
ثانيا .. انا كنت عاوز اسألك سؤال و عاوز ردك عليه بصراحة .. و لنفرض (مجرد فرض) ان في واحد مسيحي عرض علي واحد مسلم انه يدخل في المسيحية مقابل انه يديله فلوس و يوفره شغل و معيشة كويسة .. و المسلم ده وافق .. هل انت كمسيحي تحترم واحد دخل دسنك ده لمجرد غرض دنيوي .. طب ما هو ممكن يضحك عليه و يعمل كدة عشان ياخد اللي هو عاوزه و في النهاية هو و نيته .. 
بالنسبة لي كمسلم انا ما بحترمش اللي يدخل ديني لغرض دنيوي .. علي سبيل المثال .. لان دسنا بيحرم زواج المسلمة من كتابي و هو ممكن يكون بيحبها فبيدخل الاسلام عشان بس يتجوزها و ممكن لو حصل طلاق يرجع تاني .. في حادثة مشهورة عن واحد دخل الاسلام عشان يقدر يطلق مراته لانه كان كاثوليكي .. و لما تم رجع تاني فمراته رفعت عليه قضية و كسبتها .. و غيرها كتير .
ما اظنش ان ان البنت المسيحية مجبرة انها تدخل في الاسلام عشان تتجوز واحد مسلم لان ده عندنا مش حرام .. 
دي حاجة 
ثانيا .. زي ما انا متأكد ان المسيح عليه السلام عمره ما دعي للمسيحية بالطريقة دي و لا امر اتباعه انهم يدعوا بكدة .. زي ما انا بقولك _و ده امر مفروغ منه _ ان سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام عمره ما دعي لكدة .. و الدليل ان الاسلام لم يسنتشر بحد السيف و اللي كان بيدخل الاسلام زمان كان بيدخله لانه مقتنع بكدة .. اذا تعاليم الاسلام لا تدعو لكدة ..
ثالثا موضوع الجماعات المتعصبة .. احنا عندنا آية في القرآن بتقول فيما معناه .. و لتجدن اقرب الناس للذين آمنوا الذين قالوا انا نصاري .. يعنوا انتم اقرب ناس في الاديان السماوية لينا .. ليه .. لان فيهم قسيسين و رهبان يؤمنون بالله .. يعني احنا في النهاية بنؤمن بربنا .. و احنا مؤمنين بسيدنا عيسي و معترفين بيه .. 
رابعا .. بالنسة لموضوع الحوار انا رحب باني اتناقش معاك في اي حاجة الا ان حد يغلط في ديني او يقوللي القرآن في حاجة غلط .. او يكدب اي حاجة قالها النبي محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام .. و ده اللي بشوفه و مش عاجبني في منتدي حوار الاديان .. لان زي ما انت بتغير علي دينك انا كمان بغير علي ديني .. في غير كدة انا تحت امرك 
ارجو اني ما اكونش طولت عليك .. و السلام ختام


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (17 نوفمبر 2008)

sourd of arab قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم مرة تانية
> انا بس كنت عاوز اوضح بعض النقط
> اولا .. خلينا متفقين ان لا انا ادرى منك بدينك و لا انت ادري مني بديني .. و لا بتعاليمه .. تمام
> ...


نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك


----------



## رانا (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد رائع هو ده دائما اللى بيسال عنه الشخص اللى بيريد ان يوقع الضحيه المسيح يحافظ علينا
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## مراميرو F (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل جدا ياريت فعلا البنات تاخد بالها لان فى ناس بتسجل السات وتورية لاصحابها والبنت هى الضحية[


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (18 ديسمبر 2008)

رانا قال:


> بجد رائع هو ده دائما اللى بيسال عنه الشخص اللى بيريد ان يوقع الضحيه المسيح يحافظ علينا
> ربنا يبارك​


:010104~171:
تمام كدة يا رنا


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مراميرو f قال:


> جميل جدا ياريت فعلا البنات تاخد بالها لان فى ناس بتسجل الشات وتورية لاصحابها والبنت هى الضحية[


كلامك صح 
ايوة كدة عاوزين بناتنا تكون واعية


----------



## girgis2 (12 أبريل 2009)

*شكرااا أستاز اكستريم على التحزير*

*و ربنا يعوض تعبك خير*


----------



## lovely dove (12 أبريل 2009)

بجد نصايح في منتهي الجمال شكرا ليك كتير ExtreemFXTrader
علي النصايح دي 
ربنا يحرس كل ولاده ويحميهم امييييييييييييين 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (14 أبريل 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا أستاذ اكستريم على التحزير*
> 
> *و ربنا يعوض تعبك خير*


شكرا لمرورك وردك الجميل


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

بجد حلو ورائع ويستحق التقييم


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> بجد نصايح في منتهي الجمال شكرا ليك كتير extreemfxtrader
> علي النصايح دي
> ربنا يحرس كل ولاده ويحميهم امييييييييييييين
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


سعيد ان الموضوع عجبك وربنا يحمى كل انسان شكرا لمرورك الجميل اخى بيبو


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وللاسف بيحصل
مرسيه ليك جدا
ربنا يباركك ويرحمنا​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (17 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> بجد نصايح في منتهي الجمال شكرا ليك كتير extreemfxtrader
> علي النصايح دي
> ربنا يحرس كل ولاده ويحميهم امييييييييييييين
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


سعيد ان الموضوع عجبك وربنا يحمى كل اخواتنا 
شكرا لمرورك وردك الجميل


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (21 أبريل 2009)

*اشكرك اكستريم ع الموضوع ده جدا 
ونفسي اتكلم معاكي بس مش عارفه ازاي
ياريت لو  وصلتي لطريقه اكلمك بيها غير الحوار هنا 
يكون افضل ولو وصلتي لحل ردي عليا بليز*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على التنبيهات المهمة يا اكستريم
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 أبريل 2009)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> *اشكرك اكستريم ع الموضوع ده جدا *
> *ونفسي اتكلم معاكي بس مش عارفه ازاي*
> *ياريت لو وصلتي لطريقه اكلمك بيها غير الحوار هنا *
> *يكون افضل ولو وصلتي لحل ردي عليا بليز*



مبدئياً خانة الجنس فى عضويتى ذكر كما هو ملاحظ :t9:

ثانياً مفيش مشكلة اما تحطى سؤالك او مشكلتك هنا .. انتى داخلة باسم مستعار.


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (25 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> بجد حلو ورائع ويستحق التقييم


كويس انه عجبك اتمنى تكونى استفدتى منه


----------



## dona ad (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع دة وعلى التنبيهات


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (6 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وللاسف بيحصل
> مرسيه ليك جدا
> ربنا يباركك ويرحمنا​*


موضوع جميل بمرورك شكرا على ردك الجميل وتشجيعك
ربنا يرحمنا جميعاً


----------

